# Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-ish



## Glockypaws (Jan 26, 2011)

Old stuff >.> Carry on.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

Pretty good, but I'd probably suggest getting more used to playing to recordings of yourself playing.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

had no idea your from WI. I was born in Milwaukee. Now in Chicago.

well you know I enjoy your works, for a solo acoustic artist doesn't really get much better than these. the lyrics really feel that there was a lot of time put in and your voice goes great with the naturalness of it all


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

You could give your music a lot more soul by better recording or EQing of the acoustic guitar. Right now it lacks a certain depth and resonance...
Can't really listen to much of it right now though so that's all I can offer at the moment

You have a good voice though. I usually expect something cringe-worthy from FA "singer-songwriters", but you pull it off.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

First off, thanks to all for their comments and such. To the first poster: I am not sure exactly what you're referring to. Everything is really just a matter of getting used to doing it, n'est ce-pas? Was there something specific that you noted? 



Aden said:


> You could give your music a lot more soul by better recording or EQing of the acoustic guitar.



I agree.. I am on this constant quest to achieve the balance between warm lows and mids and bright highs, while retaining the acoustic tonal quality that I adore. I am stuck working with a DI combined with a simultaneous micing. I am going to try dual-micing [one towards sound hole, one towards 12th fret, at an angled X] in the future but I need to get another stand and cable before that can work all that well (you know, or at all). 

Do you have any particular EQ/production recommendations for such a thing? As I said, until I start school I'm totally self taught for everything and have been going at production for less than I have been for music in general (which total is about a year, about 3-5 months for any serious production stuff) and tend to get the sounds I want simply by screwing around with the resources I have available. Of course there is some degree of understanding as to how they work, but it all boils down to screwing around.


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

Alas, I am also mostly self-taught. What kind of mic are you using? A good standard cardioid dynamic (SM57 etc) should do the trick - set it up three feet or so from the front of your guitar, centered horizontally and vertically at the top of the body (try aligning it with the highest fret you can reach), and experiment with the angle. Pointing it right at the sound hole and pointing it at the bottom of the body will give you slightly different sounds, for example.

But of course no microphone setup in the world will alter your sound more than your technique


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*



Aden said:


> Alas, I am also mostly self-taught. What kind of mic are you using? A good standard cardioid dynamic (SM57 etc) should do the trick - set it up three feet or so from the front of your guitar, centered horizontally and vertically at the top of the body (try aligning it with the highest fret you can reach), and experiment with the angle. Pointing it right at the sound hole and pointing it at the bottom of the body will give you slightly different sounds, for example.
> 
> But of course no microphone setup in the world will alter your sound more than your technique



Gotcha, and totally on the last one. Though I've been told that both my guitar and my voice sounds retardedly better IRL than it does in recordings. Which I do not understand, since I put so much fuckin effort into recordings XD

But yeah, I use a SM57 (e.g., my SM58 with the windscreen removed) or a Beta 87A for now. I've been messing with the broader range of the 87 lately, and am kind of liking how it's turning out. Only one or the other, however, since I only have one mic cable and stand. I use the DI on my guitar to doubletrack and keep some of the highs I can't get cause of only having one usable mic. I'mma get some new gear when my semester starts and take it from there, probably start using only mics for guitar parts and such. 

:>

Though if you have any tips of advice on which frequencies to EQ up or down, or any other processing tips for getting that full, rich acoustic tone. I'm all ears and greatly appreciate your time~

You seem like a cool dude, you should hit me up sometime! <3


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

Welp, first step with EQing any instrument that's not supposed to have really low bass is a high pass around 70 to 100Hz. You don't want unnecessary rumble muddying up your sound. Another EQing guideline is that it's better to cut instead of boost (and then adjust the track gain later if cutting frequencies makes the track sound quieter).

But otherwise very little EQing should be needed if you nail the mic placement. Experiment with bringing it closer to the guitar to get proximity effect (bass increases exponentially as the mic gets closer to the sound; this is used to great advantage by vocalists), and move it around a lot. Experienced recording engineers are so good at what they do because they've had decades of experience and trial/error. 

If you find you must work on your sound after the fact, here's what I notice about your current sound:
-It's very bright, and sometimes the brightness overtakes the body of the sound. Above the range of 3kHz is where your brightness comes from. Tone it down a tad, but not so much that it sounds muffled.
-150Hz to 250Hz or so will make the guitar sound beefier. Don't get excessive here, because it's very easy to make it sound muddy and horrible.
-300Hz to 800Hz is where you're going to want to play around in to work on your tone. Boosts in the lower end of this range will give you more of a "punch", and playing around above 500Hz in this range will be your main "tone control".

Everything is subjective and varies from setup to setup, and you'll have to be conscious of what the other stuff in the mix is doing so you can use your EQ to the greatest benefit. To get more fullness from the tone, try a small, fast reverb mixed subtly into the acoustic track.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

I love you

That was super helpful <3.


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

Glad to hear it \:3/


----------



## Glockypaws (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Waveform Wish For Sinewave Love - "Single" from The Abstract Virtues - Folk Rock-*

lkj


----------

